# // ORT :: Rally Cars On Air!?



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've got lots of great things happening over here at ORT and we just wanted to take a few seconds to share some things that we've been working on... 




















Corey (ocdpvw) worked in conjunction with AirLift on the development of their new Subaru GR chassis air ride kit. The results are phenomenal. The car handles extremely well, rides beautifully and goes, well, 'stupid' low as Corey says. 

Here's a sneak peek at another project we've been working on at ORT... 










This is the first GF4/GC8 that we know of that's on air. This car also utilizes an AirLift kit and SwitchSpeed management. 

We look forward to seeing everyone at VAG Fair next weekend. We will have several cars on display including the Impreza!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

new wheels... 

18x8.5/44. 235/40/18 rubbers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart::heart:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

This is my Buddies Car...its on air, he is looking for a set up though 

should work right?


----------



## Mk4VR6GETTA (Feb 17, 2008)

hey that mike car .. is he doing a new setup on that gc .


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope he sold it to a friend in town and he wants to update the air ride a bit


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

ocdpvw said:


> new wheels...
> 
> 18x8.5/44. 235/40/18 rubbers


wow! loved your old JTI / Jolf. nice upgrade dude !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

unitzero said:


> wow! loved your old JTI / Jolf. nice upgrade dude !


Thanks! Yes, this car is a great upgrade in many ways. It is also nice that it doesn't take much to make more than 300awph! :laugh: The hardest part is deciding on new wheels or more power mods.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Nope he sold it to a friend in town and he wants to update the air ride a bit


we can get you sorted out, thats my gf4 wagon. the airlift struts are amazing!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> we can get you sorted out, thats my gf4 wagon. the airlift struts are amazing!


I couldn't agree more! I've put almost 3K miles on this setup in the last few weeks and every day is a dream come true. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ocdpvw said:


> I couldn't agree more! I've put almost 3K miles on this setup in the last few weeks and every day is a dream come true. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bump!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Beach Rally @ H2Oi? :wave::beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Beach Rally @ H2Oi? :wave::beer:


 Oh yeah! :wave::beer:


----------

